# Center Channel/PS3 stand



## GeorgeS (Oct 26, 2015)

I needed a stand to hold my center channel and a PS3 in my theater room so I used a small section of the bar top slab I had left over and figured I would kill two birds with one stone. I was able to build a stand and test out the finishing work with Waterlox before moving on to the bar top. I found the legs on eBay. Here it is from beginning to end.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## TimR (Oct 26, 2015)

Very nice work George...and excellent up-cycling use of the legs. Kind of an industrial/rustic look...I like it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 26, 2015)

Very nicely done...uuuurr...do you know there's a feed sack in the room?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 26, 2015)

@TimR Thank you sir!

@Wildthings Yes sir, my mom is an antiques dealer and found that sack at a flea market, it has my last name on it! Our house is a mix of antiques and new stuff and this fits with the room pretty well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 26, 2015)

> @Wildthings Yes sir, my mom is an antiques dealer and found that sack at a flea market, it has my last name on it! Our house is a mix of antiques and new stuff and this fits with the room pretty well.



So your name is George Feeds -- cool!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## frankp (Oct 27, 2015)

Well done. Like I said, pretty.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (Oct 30, 2015)

that thing turned out sweet I agree I like the rustic industrial look to it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 30, 2015)

Very cool George. Nice job....even though it is for ps3. 








Kidding.....I still have my ps 1& 2...and my atari....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 30, 2015)

@ripjack13 You know it's really funny, I spent a bunch of money building a theater room and decided not to buy a PS4. My wife even said "your not gonna get the new one?". I just couldn't bring myself to do it because I only get to play it a couple times a year. Which is probably a good thing because those damn things burn up hours faster than the shop!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 30, 2015)

I was thinking of gettin the ps3 soon....Need to find a good cheap price though....


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 31, 2015)

Looks great - where's the popcorn bag? Seriously what a nice room. Well done.


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 31, 2015)

I wish I had your vision for what something can be. When I see old iron all I can see is scrap metal or welding I iron.


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 31, 2015)

@Graybeard The popcorn popper is behind the bar! Pics to come when I finish that up. Thank you very much!!

@sprucegum Thank you very much for the compliment! Only problem is I have a hard time getting rid of stuff because I see potential in everything! Wife keeps me in check thank god!!


----------

